# Obama's own half-brother is now a "birther"



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Malik Obama tweeted out a picture of what appears to be Barack Obama's original birth certificate.
There's just one glaring problem...
It's from Kenya, not Hawaii.
Breaking: Malik Obama Tweets Alleged Barack Obama Birth Certificate in Kenya

I can't believe this is still going on, and I was completely willing to give up on ever knowing the truth, but here it comes 'round again.
My goodness, can you imaging if it turns out Trump was right... AGAIN?


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

damn Ruskies ...


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Malik Obama tweeted out a picture of what appears to be Barack Obama's original birth certificate.
> There's just one glaring problem...
> It's from Kenya, not Hawaii.
> Breaking: Malik Obama Tweets Alleged Barack Obama Birth Certificate in Kenya
> ...


Ahhh, . . . Kauboy, . . . you know how it is, . . . stand alongside a busy road long enough, . . . whatever trash you can imagine will sooner or later blow by.

You can bet your sweet bippy, . . . somebody, . . . somewhere, . . . put up just enough cold hard cash to tempt him, . . . he knows it cannot hurt him, . . . so what's to stop him.

I heard there was a college reunion last fall, . . . all the supposed "classmates", . . . yet the topic of the day was who remembered being in class with him, . . . dating him, . . . sharing a pizza, . . .

Nobody !!

Not one person all night owned up to knowing that fraud.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does not surprise me in the least.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

Nothing will come of it, we always forget that liberals are immune from accountability.....


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

For the record, I have NEVER believed the supposed birth certificate the Obama Admin put out. It was OBVIOUSLY doctored. For Crom's sake, whoever edited it even forgot to "flatten" the image after they edited [email protected] lol

However, as much as I don't believe the fake birth certificate they put out, the sad truth is that doesn't really matter. Since his mother was an American Citizen, and a natural born citizen, then the decision of multiple courts is that he is also a "natural born citizen", regardless of where he was born.

During the 2016 election cycle, there were no less than 16 suits filed against Ted Cruz alleging he wasn't a "natural born citizen" because he was born in Canada, to a US citizen mother. All of them were unsuccessful.

As much as I would **LOVE** to invalidate everything the Obamanation did by being able to claim he was a usurper legally, and not a valid President, we can't given the standard imposed by the courts.

Regardless though, it *IS* funny to see how badly they were willing to lie instead of just being honest. It's really telling about the character of the Obamanation and the DNC. lol


----------



## The Tourist (Jun 9, 2016)

Technically, if the document is proven to be true, it negates every piece of legislation Barry signed. There could even be criminal charges.

Just how much traction do you think this thing is going to get?


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

No-one is going to have the stones to rule on it, even if it is true.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Egyas said:


> For the record, I have NEVER believed the supposed birth certificate the Obama Admin put out. It was OBVIOUSLY doctored. For Crom's sake, whoever edited it even forgot to "flatten" the image after they edited [email protected] lol
> 
> However, as much as I don't believe the fake birth certificate they put out, the sad truth is that doesn't really matter. Since his mother was an American Citizen, and a natural born citizen, then the decision of multiple courts is that he is also a "natural born citizen", regardless of where he was born.
> 
> ...


Agreed.



The Tourist said:


> Technically, if the document is proven to be true, it negates every piece of legislation Barry signed. There could even be criminal charges.
> 
> Just how much traction do you think this thing is going to get?


Agreed, That Muzzie Fok



Boss Dog said:


> No-one is going to have the stones to rule on it, even if it is true.


I dunno know about that....


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

If anyone actually took the time to watch Sheriff Arpaio's original press conference, where he had computer forensic specialists prove the birth certificate submitted by the White House was a forgery...many would be on board with an investigation.

Most, even on the right are of the attitude...yeah, so what...it's ancient history.

Not to me it's not.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

OK OK, Trump had that Birth Certificate forged so he could beat Obama in the Presidential race, and see it worked!

Bottom line Obama's Mother was an American Citizen, it doesn't matter if Obama was born on Mars.

*Rancher*


----------



## Robie (Jun 2, 2016)

azrancher said:


> OK OK, Trump had that Birth Certificate forged so he could bet Obama in the Presidential race, and see it worked!
> 
> Bottom line Obama's Mother was an American Citizen, it doesn't matter if Obama was born on Mars.
> 
> *Rancher*


That may be all fine and dandy....
But...forging a birth certificate is not against the law?


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Robie said:


> That may be all fine and dandy....
> But...forging a birth certificate is not against the law?


What's a little forgery to a liar, traitor, and criminal?


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

Robie said:


> That may be all fine and dandy....
> But...forging a birth certificate is not against the law?


Not a foreign one, or kinda like British Honduras, you used to be able to get a passport (fake) from there because it no longer exists. Besides in politics nothing is illegal, just newsworthy.

*Rancher*


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Egyas said:


> However, as much as I don't believe the fake birth certificate they put out, the sad truth is that doesn't really matter. Since his mother was an American Citizen, and a natural born citizen, then the decision of multiple courts is that he is also a "natural born citizen", regardless of where he was born.
> 
> During the 2016 election cycle, there were no less than 16 suits filed against Ted Cruz alleging he wasn't a "natural born citizen" because he was born in Canada, to a US citizen mother. All of them were unsuccessful.


Well.... maybe.
I'm trying to track down the actual verbiage, but there is a claim that the law at the time of Obama's birth stated that, if one parent was a U.S. citizen, and the other was a foreign national, then the U.S. citizen must have been living in the U.S. for at least 10 years, and 5 years of that must be AFTER the age of 14, in order to confer citizenship on any children. Since the Obammy Mammy was only 18 at the time of O's birth, she could not possibly qualify as being capable of conferring citizenship. Thus, the child's citizenship defaults to the other parent, which would make Obama a citizen of a British colony.

Then there's that whole ordeal about potentially giving up any citizenship while living in Indonesia... but that's another wormhole.

EDIT: Found it!


> On December 24, 1952, the Immigration and Nationality Act of 1952 (the "1952 Statute") became effective. As under the previous statute, where both parents were U.S. citizens, one parent would have to have resided in the United States prior to the child's birth in order to transmit U.S. citizenship. The meaning of residence previously applied under the 1940 Statute was essentially the same as under the 1952 Statute.
> 
> *In the case of a child born to one U.S. citizen parent and one alien parent, the U.S. citizen parent now had only to be physically present in the United States or its outlying possessions prior to the child's birth for 10 years, at least 5 of which were after the age of 14.* "Physical presence" was different from the concept of "residence" which had applied under the previous statute. The physical presence requirement could be satisfied by mere presence in the United States even if the person had not established a legal residence there.


So, if actually born in Kenya in 1961 when his mother was 18, her citizenship would be irrelevant, as she could only have lived in the US for a maximum of 4 years after the age of 14.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

However it turns out the Russians did it.

Sent from a Galaxy S5 far far away.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't give a damn about a birth certificate. I just want someone to provide real evidence 
that the man we all know and love as Barack Hussein Obama II is the same person as named 
in the birth certificate!


----------



## 7052 (Jul 1, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Well.... maybe.
> I'm trying to track down the actual verbiage, but there is a claim that the law at the time of Obama's birth stated that, if one parent was a U.S. citizen, and the other was a foreign national, then the U.S. citizen must have been living in the U.S. for at least 10 years, and 5 years of that must be AFTER the age of 14, in order to confer citizenship on any children. Since the Obammy Mammy was only 18 at the time of O's birth, she could not possibly qualify as being capable of conferring citizenship. Thus, the child's citizenship defaults to the other parent, which would make Obama a citizen of a British colony.
> 
> Then there's that whole ordeal about potentially giving up any citizenship while living in Indonesia... but that's another wormhole.
> ...


Then I stand corrected! If that is really the case, then here's hoping that SOMEONE will have the stones to invalidate the Obamanation's entire presidency! lol


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

I think it's more like he's absolutely desperate for attention :vs_laugh:
I doubt this is true


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

It will mean nothing legally if it is real . But dam I hope it is...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> It will mean nothing legally if it is real . But dam I hope it is...


Howso?
It will mean that the constitution was violated.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

You can not change the past. He was the president at the time. Even if fraud had anything to do with it and it don't. All he has to say is How do I know where I was born.
Now he will become the most famous president if it proven.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Smitty901 said:


> You can not change the past. He was the president at the time. Even if fraud had anything to do with it and it don't. All he has to say is How do I know where I was born.
> Now he will become the most famous president if it proven.


Legally speaking, if fraud was committed, then he never was technically the president. If the prerequisites were not met, the vote that followed was null and void.
Thus, anything he signed his name to as an impostor president is also null and void.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Kauboy said:


> Legally speaking, if fraud was committed, then he never was technically the president. If the prerequisites were not met, the vote that followed was null and void.
> Thus, anything he signed his name to as an impostor president is also null and void.


 Try that see how it flys. Remember the court system. The only thing that would happen is a lot of I told you so. Maybe we could take his pension . Other than that nada.
he was the president maybe no legally but he was. Betting no one really looks into it. His brother disappears,Clinton's have some contact down there.
FBI, says it is fake all over.
Don't get me wrong I wish it was so. OH do I wish.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For sure. It won't go anywhere. But *if* it did, the backlash would be wonderful to witness. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Maol9 (Mar 20, 2015)

Robie said:


> That may be all fine and dandy....
> But...forging a birth certificate is not against the law?


Of course it is.

If you are a libtard global elitist it is just par for the course, and of no consequence.

This was driven home to me the second time that I bothered to take notice, which was when Louisiana representative William J. Jefferson was charged with corruption after having been found with a freezer full of traceable cash and filmed taking bribes and he still was re-elected.

The first time, was forced on me because it was when Teddy Kennedy was given a pass on DUI related involuntary manslaughter. I figured then that it was due to his brothers' murders, and everyone just let it go because they didn't want be charged with piling on poor Ole Teddy...

I wonder what Mary Jo's family thinks...

Eventually the True Evil of the Clinton's and the Democrat/Socialists finally opened my eyes though.
Things are definitely different if you are a Democrat!


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

Ok now that Obama is no longer president does he need a pass port to inter other countries? 
Or does he keep to keep the double standards? 

Like to see him try and get a passport need a ss number and stuff


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

We The People have been voting for "representatives" in government and allowing them to violate The Constitution for years. 

That's all I have to say about this. lain:


----------

